# What do you eat today !



## maxim (Dec 9, 2012)

As i do not work as chef anymore i geting bit fatter, i guess less movement and more unhalfy food make it difficult to stay in shape, so i start this thread and blog so i can keep track of what i am eating every day and also see what others here on KKF eat 
I try to make as many pictures as posible at what i eat every day.

What ingrediance i use and of coarse what knives !  

Just everyday food. Now where we almost all have smartphones its easy to make a shot before we eat it.

Don't be shy if its Mc d i post mac D food


----------



## maxim (Dec 9, 2012)

Dinner snack with eggs and salmon roe, simple but gooood


----------



## G-rat (Dec 9, 2012)

Serious weak spot for that kind of dish...makes me want to grab your plate and some Monopolowa Gin and enjoy myself...


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 9, 2012)

My diet is absolutely horrific. I eat very little but the little I do eat is junk. Only ever eat 1 proper meal a day and the rest is trying to grab stuff when I can. I do exercise a bit though so I like to think I'm in reasonable shape. Hard to find time to eat if you're working long full days or split shifts


----------



## mhenry (Dec 9, 2012)

I mostly survive on beer


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2012)

My diet is total crap.
I'm not overweight, but do have a nice beer-gut most of the time. If there was time in my life to regularly dedicate to exercise, I would be all over it. 
When it's busy season, I don't have time to eat(or sleep)
When it's slow, I try to store up!
I also love Big Mac's!!!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 9, 2012)

Working in a major healthfood store gives me more opportunity to keep my meals at least on the healthy side. However I do have a "comfort food" addiction I have a hard time shaking. At least I can make my own parts to these dishes that are far more healthy than just buying ready made parts, so for that I'm thankful 

Been sick as a dog last week, down side of dealing with customers that breath on you all day... So things have been VERY simple lately. Today was beef raman with mushrooms and ginger, a staple of mine when I'm sick


----------



## Mike L. (Dec 9, 2012)

Heart attack omelet with country sausage and cheddar. Also, a slice of home made bread.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 9, 2012)

I went and got a bunch of vegetables this morning and made chicken soup. Good excuse to cut things.


----------



## mainaman (Dec 9, 2012)

Moussaka today, helped myself two times to it at dinner...


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 9, 2012)

I make really good scrambled eggs -- and the wife requests them often. I had that for lunch. 

And just to make my day more pedestrian yet, I made lasagna tonight. I rarely make lasagna, and today I made one that took way too much time. The recipe called for 4 (yes four) 28 oz cans of San Marzano tomatoes, sent through a food mill, and stewed with onions and diced pancetta for 3 hours. And that was just the sauce.

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 9, 2012)

dinner tonight was brie w/ Meyer lemon marmalade, duck proscuitto, Morrocan chicken (w/ onions, Meyer lemons, green olives and some spices), couscous with gremolade, salad w/ orange vingarette, trifle, raspberry tart and chocolate bark. Monthly dinner club -- citrus theme.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 9, 2012)

chicken, ginger, scallion and rice soup extra extra spicy.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 9, 2012)

Thai-style Curry Beef Fried Rice...was looking for something new to try with fried rice and ran across this. Not bad for a first attempt, will be better next time...and will post photos.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 9, 2012)

We went to pizza hut, lol. Stuffed crust all the way... Pizza was a good call after a day of Christmas shopping.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jmadams13 said:


> We went to pizza hut, lol. Stuffed crust all the way... Pizza was a good call after a day of Christmas shopping.



Don't get me wrong brother, when I lived in Chester/Lancaster growing up I went to Pizza Hut all the time. After 16 years living throughout the world (no where near good pizza), I don't understand why anyone who lives in such a great pizza region of the country would eat there!

ETA: I made my own pizza today, pics will be in the what's cooking thread soon.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 10, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Don't get me wrong brother, when I lived in Chester/Lancaster growing up I went to Pizza Hut all the time. After 16 years living throughout the world (no where near good pizza), I don't understand why anyone who lives in such a great pizza region of the country would eat there!
> 
> ETA: I made my own pizza today, pics will be in the what's cooking thread soon.



We live in Hanover, so for good pizza we either have to drive to York, Westminster, or Gettysburgh. Normally it wouldn't be a big deal, but being late on a Sunday, and after christmas shopping for hours on end it felt like, I had no energy, lol. The only good place to eat here in town besides the bistro I work is a sushi place, that is also closed on Sunday's. But for some reason, pizza hut and me have a relationship, lol. One of my guilty pleasures I guess. It was either that or hotdogs from the dog cart in from of Lowes, lol


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jmadams13 said:


> We live in Hanover, so for good pizza we either have to drive to York, Westminster, or Gettysburgh. Normally it wouldn't be a big deal, but being late on a Sunday, and after christmas shopping for hours on end it felt like, I had no energy, lol. The only good place to eat here in town besides the bistro I work is a sushi place, that is also closed on Sunday's. But for some reason, pizza hut and me have a relationship, lol. One of my guilty pleasures I guess. It was either that or hotdogs from the dog cart in from of Lowes, lol



Sounds like a good reason to me, and a much better choice!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 10, 2012)

Had a barely edible airline sandwich today, then passed on more airline/airport food, starved for 8 hours and went to a burger place for a good medium rare burger with onions, roasted red peppers, and chipotle aioli on a multigrain bun when I got home. Time for a beer.

Stefan


----------



## geezr (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome back Stefan!
Reheated cooked ribs from Costco, vegetarian/brown rice maki sushi from Nijiya Market with Koshihikari Echigo rice beer and honey dew melon :thumbsup:


----------



## rshu (Dec 10, 2012)

Fresh dungeness crab, caught and prepared by...me! Tis the season! The meat is so sweet when fresh...


----------



## maxim (Dec 10, 2012)

:hungry: ohh nice love crab


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 10, 2012)

Im a full time cook. By this I mean, I cook at work, cook at home, and cook at everybodys house I end up at. Now...I rarely eat. At home I only finish my wifes leftovers of what I cooked for her, at work i nibble here and there but never have time for a meal, at my friends house, I cook for them and typically have to go home by the time Im done. I honestly might get 3 meals a week where I actually sit down for a meal, but that might be an overstatement. My health is soso, my eyesight sucks, I cant hear well, doctor says Im severly depressed, and I go to sleep around 4am. I run on coffee and cigarettes, but I havent had either since I saw the doctor on Tuesday and he gave me antidepression meds. Today I remember eating a couple chocolate pieces and half a banana. lol. yup. thats all I remember. Lots of black tea.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 10, 2012)

Not the normal day. Sunday's I usually eat well.Eggs benny, potato latkes bloody Mary w/ chaser

Popcorn

Mac nut crusted chicken and garlic sauteed kale.

chocolate grasshopper ( Ice cream drink. Think chocolate-mint milk shake with booze)


----------



## maxim (Dec 10, 2012)

Bread, salami, bel pepper, garlic, egg, white truffle oil :hungry:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 10, 2012)

Meat.

I am pure carnivor....

Lots of protein.

My wife makes me eat my veggies, though.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 12, 2012)

I ate bread,egg and some snacks in the morning. This is my favorite food and i am a great lover of this food. Anyway its a nice thread and all food ideas are good.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Skipped breakfast, had a Thai shrimp salad for lunch at a diner. For dinner I am trying to clean out my pantry and fridge, looks like I will be moving again soon. So, I improvised, sauteed pork tenderloin medallions with onion, plenty of ginger and some Asian condiments and ate it with some 'instant' couscous cooked with beef consomme. Thinking about turning the leftovers into a salad for lunch tomorrow. 

Stefan


----------



## maxim (Dec 12, 2012)

Flounder, mushrooms, potatoes and spring onion, very lazy way of preparing it :whistling:


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 12, 2012)

The other day when I ate half a bag of cheetos puffs.

k.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 13, 2012)

Local apple & organic peanut butter, with a Balvenie signature 12yr. on the rocks.


----------



## maxim (Dec 13, 2012)

Potatoes, shrimp, egg, onion garlic red pepper bacon and truffle oil


----------



## rshu (Dec 13, 2012)

Making me hungry! Looks good!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 13, 2012)

choc cherry scones and eggs. Dinner of champions.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 13, 2012)

rahimlee54 said:


> View attachment 12076
> 
> 
> choc cherry scones and eggs. Dinner of champions.



Nice, and the paper plate makes clean up a snap.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just had some home-baked bread with butter and a banana on it as a snack - needed carbs to focus on grading the last student papers for this semester... Will make Tiroler Groestl for dinner tonight. Traditional Austrian leftover dish: potatos, onions, some meat (beef in my case) panfried in clarified butter, seasoned with salt, pepper, marjoram and caraway (which I consider optional), topped with a fried egg or two. Just need to go and get beer.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 13, 2012)

I accidentally bought some vegan ravioli in the gourmet section of the grocery store. Whoever created that crap seriously needs to be taken out behind the barn and shot. The pasta dough was tasteless to the point that it aggressively fought off all flavor that tried to enter my body. Mission accomplished -- it sucked.

k.


----------



## maxim (Dec 14, 2012)

Anchovy tomato bread olive oil


----------



## blummy (Dec 14, 2012)

Your meals seem so much nicer then mine.

I'm really into fitness, kickboxing ect. 
When i have to cut weight my meals are essential 100 grams breast, 70grams broc, some sprouts and spinach.. cycling every second meal with either 50grams of sweet patato or 1 tablespoon of avacado..

My average day is this:

Breakfast 
50g spelt
40g blue berries
3 egg whites 
1 full egg

Blended into a mixture which i then drink or if i have time make pancakes haha... not very nice as pancakes unless you add stuff.

Then the chicken meal that i mentioned above every 2 hours

Untill dinner where i have red meat instead of chicken.

Looking at all these pictures is just making me hungry!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 14, 2012)

blummy said:


> Your meals seem so much nicer then mine.
> 
> I'm really into fitness, kickboxing ect.
> When i have to cut weight my meals are essential 100 grams breast, 70grams broc, some sprouts and spinach.. cycling every second meal with either 50grams of sweet patato or 1 tablespoon of avacado..
> ...



You must be at a very low weight, I cut for summer and usually eat that many calories by lunch haha. It is bulk time for me though .


----------



## blummy (Dec 14, 2012)

rahimlee54 said:


> You must be at a very low weight, I cut for summer and usually eat that many calories by lunch haha. It is bulk time for me though .



Currently cutting and i'm at about 1700 calories.


----------



## Mike9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ugh - I had three teeth out and some bone graft for an implant on Tuesday. Good thing I made a pot of duck stock Sunday because that's pretty much what I've been having every day. I did make fried cabbage, pirogues and knockwurst the other night, but that was pushing it. Just finished a banana and it tasted quite good. It would have been better with a glass of cab franc or stout. 

Normally I make good food, but when things are chaotic we fall back on the comfort dishes. I need a good detox after the holidays.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 14, 2012)

Oden: Japanese hot pot filled with daikon radish, fried tofu pouches with mochi inside, deep fried fish spam, konyaku, and other tasty things in a soy sauce based soup.

I love winter because my stepdad makes this almost every week.


----------



## adletson (Dec 14, 2012)

For breakfast was a smoothie w/ a 1/2 banana, 1/2 cup yogurt, 1/2 handful spinach, 6 strawberries, & 1/2 cup water. Best breakfast I've found to rejuvenate after a workout.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Dec 16, 2012)

lunch of the day. homemade pasties with ground beef stir, Onion,garlic,tomato,cruched tomatos,green olives,feta cheese,paprika,boild eggs,powerful naga mustard and fresh oregano.


----------



## jigert (Dec 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> Oden: Japanese hot pot filled with daikon radish, fried tofu pouches with mochi inside, deep fried fish spam, konyaku, and other tasty things in a soy sauce based soup.
> 
> I love winter because my stepdad makes this almost every week.


Pikachu spoon!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Dec 16, 2012)

i translate the recipe for you guys if you wanna try it. i rly recomend this dough 

Recipe for pastie dough.

10 big pieces / 1kg minced meat
Oven 225 degrees for 13-15min in the middle. greaseproof paper on the plate

ingredients
50g yeast
500g Milk 3% fat
420g flour
300g wholemeal flour special
50g butter (room tempature)
15g sugar
15g seasalt
2 eggs for brushing the pasties

even out the yeast with the milk (arund 37 degree on the milk)
put in the rest of the ingredients, work the dough til its even 
let it rest with a cover in room temparure for 20 mins then put the dough in the refrigerator and leave it there for 30min. 
take out the dough and make 10 even pieces, roll them out into round pieces about 5mm thick.
take the filling and put it in the center, brush half corner of the dough with egg and fold over the dough, dubble fold a sealing or use a fork to close the pastie. 
brush the pastie with egg and use some chees like garnish on the top.


----------



## Mike9 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love Pasties - used to get them at a mom & pop bakery in Detroit. I'll be trying that recipe in between the holidays thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Dec 16, 2012)

cool. yeah well the dough is a real winner if u ask me  please take photos.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 17, 2012)

Needed a little cheese fix, so I grabbed some Ipanema Beehive cheese at wholefoods. Sourdough and homemade jam, a good day off.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 18, 2012)

rahimlee54 said:


> Needed a little cheese fix, so I grabbed some Ipanema Beehive cheese at wholefoods. Sourdough and homemade jam, a good day off.



Isn't it funny how the cheese cavings just pop up, lol. Actually, I'm always seeming to be having one...


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 18, 2012)

scrambled eggs, sharp cheddar in a tortilla


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sitting in a diner, waiting for a top shelf margarita. Today is a meatloaf and mashed potato day, one of my comfort foods and I don't feel like cooking.

Stefan


----------



## maxim (Dec 18, 2012)

Today deer, mushroom sauce with potatoes and salat 








will be cool if you posted a pics with knife you used


----------



## Cipcich (Dec 18, 2012)

Leftover spaghetti and good bread. The key, of course, is making a good spaghetti yesterday.


----------

